# KBC tracker - Need help



## 5712.ode (2 Nov 2017)

Hi
I'm new to this tracker scandal debacle.  Because I never moved to a fixed rate from my tracker, I assumed I was not affected.  However after contacting KBC yesterday, I have been informed that my tracker mortgage is within the review of the central bank.  No other information or answers to my questions were given.  I still don't understand what could be wrong.  However I did ask what rate i was on which is 1.1%.  I looked up a mortgage calculator on line, inputted my original loan amount, original term and rate being charged, to discover I am being overcharged by at least €200.  Am I calculating correctly? Also, what other wrongs have kbc done besides not allowing fixed rate mortgage holders to return to their original trackers?  Please help


----------



## Monbretia (2 Nov 2017)

Has your interest rate not changed at all since you took out the loan, it must have over the term so hard to work out an accurate repayment using a static rate from original date.  Put in your existing balance and exact term left plus rate and see what it says for repayments to see if the present payments match up.


----------



## 5712.ode (2 Nov 2017)

Thank you so much for taking the time to help me.  Done as you requested with approximates and calculation roughly the same as present payment,  in fact €20 in my favour so thanks again.  Still wondering why I'm included in the scope of investigation


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Nov 2017)

5712.ode said:


> However I did ask what rate i was on which is 1.1%.



Look at your mortgage contract. 
It probably says that you are on ECB +1.1% 
Therefore you are on the right rate. 

If KBC is applying the right rate, then it's likely that the repayment figure is correct. I would guess that you have made an error in your calculation.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Nov 2017)

5712.ode said:


> Still wondering why I'm included in the scope of investigation



All tracker mortgages were included.  The vast majority will not be affected in any way. 

Brendan


----------



## 5712.ode (2 Nov 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> All tracker mortgages were included.  The vast majority will not be affected in any way.
> 
> Brendan


Thanks Brendan.  Much appreciated


----------



## Fresh-Start (11 Nov 2017)

Is there a difference between your mortgage account being in review and being 'in scope'?

Was every tracker mortgage sent to the central bank?

I was told one of my mortgages was in scope, the other wasn't. Both with KBC.


----------



## 5712.ode (11 Nov 2017)

Hi there
Not really sure.  KBC just said it was included in the review.  To be honest, I was so annoyed at the lack of information that I forgot the exact t details of the conversation.  I requested all statements pertaining to my mortgage and have still not received them.  Seems they're in no hurry to deal with this problem.


----------

